# Which Garmin chart would you use for the Gulf..????



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy everybody...!!!



I just upgraded my chart plotter to the Garmin 3005. I ordered the standard Gulf of Mexico chart that I was used to in my 192C. I noticed that Garmin offers the bathymetric chart for the same area. Is anyone using the bathymetric chart with their Garmin unit? Are you using it with the standard chart or maybe just using the bathymetric chart all the time. I could really use the bottom info on that map but I also need navigation. Hope someone can help...



Ronnie


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Got both.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Stressless...



Can you navigate with the bathymetric chart??? Or are you using it only when you are looking for bottom info...?

Thanks for any info...



Ronnie


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have both also. The Bath unit just gives you better bottom coutures.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Negus 26 (2/2/2009)*Stressless...
> 
> Can you navigate with the bathymetric chart??? Or are you using it only when you are looking for bottom info...?
> Thanks for any info...
> ...


Submarinesdo it all the time.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> Submarines do it all the time.




That is exactly the info I was looking for...!!!! I can navigate on top of the water using the standard Garmin Gulf of Mexico chart... then if I sink..I can go to the bathymetric chart. Outstanding idea... :moon Fell outta my chair laughin'



Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Negus 26 (2/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > Submarines do it all the time.
> ...


So why did you ask the question? As I remember, part of your original question was "Can I navigate with a bathymetric chart?...."

You can certainly follow a trench or a ridge using your sonar and a bathymetric chart in a boat. All kind of research and fishing vessels use sonar depth readings to follow bottom contours.If you meant usinga bathymetric chart to navigate fromPoint A to Point B, thenmy answer would have been WHY?The next time, please define "navigation" as there are different types.

You're Welcome,

Vlado

:moon :moon :moon


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Vlado...



I am sorry..I really appreciated your answer and understood what you were talking about. It just hit me as funny when I read it... I am looking at a bath chart for this area on Ebay. "But it Now" at $165.00. I found a two year old regular Gulf chart card for $149.00 at Blue Water Ship Store in Foley. I do like my toys but I like to find them at the right price. You take care and I did appreciate your earlier answer to my question. 



Ronnie


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ronnie,

No offense taken. I spent over 20 years in the Navy chasing submarines from an airplaneand just stated a fact. Sounds like you're into some serious fishinjg. Bathymetric charts will help you find the mounds and trenches that attract different fish species. Good luck. I hope you find a good deal out there. 

Vlado


----------

